

Love || Hate fat's JSConf talk. - josbrahol
http://blip.tv/jsconf/jsconf-us-2012-jacob-thornton-br%C3%BBlons-les-mus%C3%A9es-6093851

======
cleverjake
please do not change the title of posts

~~~
josbrahol
Apologies. I'm new here and was just trying to contribute. I didn't mean to do
anything wrong. I hear your point and will do better next time.

~~~
cleverjake
Not a problem at all, thank you very much for contributing. Heres a great
intro - <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

